# Fishing apache pier has been good



## KingFisher1 (May 6, 2006)

fishing from apache pier has been good for whiting,flounder and blues.I king fish every sunday at apache pier,No king yet but have heard spanish have been cought on springmaid pier.If i can help with any fishing info for Myrtle Beach please let me know.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'll be down for a family vacation June 24 - July 1 to Sunset Beach NC. I would really like some info on what to expect.

We usually stay further north around the same time on OBX and I know it isn't the best time for surffishing along the mid & southern coast (my hopes are not that high . . . I didn't pick the date).


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Who caught the cobia?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll be hitting springmaid tomorrow. I'll be staying there through sunday (heading to darlington for the race) I'll have my laptop with me, so hopefully I'll be able to log in and give some good reports thru and fri


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

I forget the name of the guy who caught the cobia but it was his first week kingfishing.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

papagwedo said:


> I forget the name of the guy who caught the cobia but it was his first week kingfishing.


I love that sort of irony.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

b3butner said:


> Who caught the cobia?


John White


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Way to go John!


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Mac! You been down fishing? Hows all the crew?


Brent


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Been a couple of times. Going down this weekend. Cheryl wants some pier time. Everyone is doing great. Hopefully we can get a few this weekend. You going to make it down for the Spring tournament? June 9-11 are the dates.

Andy


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

im thinking theres gonna be a king hitting the deck of apache any day now. OCP just caught there first yesterday, so it shouldnt be long. I fished the other day and caught several nice spanish on a gotcha, lots of blues, and plenty of bait. So it shouldnt be long....


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

will be there at 6:00 tonight. Have to take the long way in due to the race. Darlington night race tonight. there is a race Sat. night too.....

We will be looking for the Kings tomorrow morning bright and early.......


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

fisher446 said:


> im thinking theres gonna be a king hitting the deck of apache any day now. OCP just caught there first yesterday, so it shouldnt be long. I fished the other day and caught several nice spanish on a gotcha, lots of blues, and plenty of bait. So it shouldnt be long....


Have you ever tried jigging for spanish? Can catch quite a few.........


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

macadoo said:


> Have you ever tried jigging for spanish? Can catch quite a few.........


they werent really catchin that many jiggin, so ill leave that all to you and Cheryl. lol. THis is Chris by the way  Ill be goin to the race tonight, so i dont think ill be gettin up early to come fish. But who knows. lol


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

We will be there all weekend. Wes is moving back for the summer. We will look for ya when we see the RED in you eyes...... have a good one.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Good to hear you all are doing well Mac! I wont be down for the spring tourny. To much work to do here.

I maybe down the weekend of July 4th, if I can find a place to stay.

And I will be down for the fall tourny, the hole week before.


Did you all do any good this weekend?

Brent


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Weekend*

Hey Andy,
How did you do this weekend?


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Fishing was slow. Winds were up in the 15/20 mph range. was a little muddy. could only see about 1 ft down. Had 4 rigs set up and the only thing we caught were blues. 1 to 2 lb. Caught them off the front. Cheryl did some jigging. caught 4 or 5 keeper spanish. saw several other spanish pulled in down the pier.

Saw 1 NICE spotted trout pulled in. did not see any bait.  Sunday was a bust.  Could not fish due to the rain. Had to leave early to get to grandma's. 

There were 20 rods in the water Sat. Greenbacks were the hit. pleanty of blues in the water chasing silversides.

andy


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Any news this week on Apache Pier and what they are catching?


----------

